# Bath time



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey who all here washes their dogs or sends them to say PetSmart to get a wash?

If you wash yours, what shampoo do you use on your dog? I want to stay away from the cheap stuff and get something that will be good for his coat and all.

I have a 9 week old puppy that just got imported and love him but man he needs a bath!!! I am not a fan of the "dog" smell in my house and want to prevent that as much as possible. I know you shouldn't bathe them often and living in AZ he will be in the house.

Any recommendation? 

Thanks!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i was my pup once every 2-3 weeks, and every other time i use shampoo, other wise i brush him everyday, its hard on their skin to wash to much, takes out their natural oils to repel dirt actually. brushing should do most of everyday work.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had my GSD for over 2 months and only bathed around 2-3 times and one being a mock bath with no Soap. I use a oatmeal formula. If you get them comfortable early on there is no need to take to the groomer.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oatmeal formula?

You guys just reminded me to purchase the Furminator...lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

puppies can definatly be little pig monsters) I normally bathe my own dogs, in the summer more, cause I take advantage of the lake and outside bathing. In the winter if I have to, (which is pretty rare on Masi but the aussie needs grooming ALOT),,I go to a friend who's a groomer.

I normally use Esprit shampoos, sometimes a color enhancing one, I like the concentrates that you mix with water. My male Aussie I use tea tree oil shampoo on, because of allergies. 

On my female aussie I use a mix of white enhancing, and black enhancing, (she is a tri color and I like that white WHITE).

I think it's a good idea to get a puppy used to bathing, because well there are times they need it !! 

Have fun, don't be surprised if he shrieks like your murdering him, and hey lock that bathroom door LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I totally agree with Diane about getting a puppy used to baths, Halo got a couple of baths in the kitchen sink when she was little:










I like the Earthbath products, and as long as you use a good shampoo and rinse thoroughly it shouldn't be a problem to bathe more frequently. I usually do mine every month or two. 

We've never used a groomer, but there is a self service place at one of the off leash parks we go to where you can rent a tub for $11, with choice of shampoo (they have the Earthbath line), and towels.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ace after hes had the last of his vaccinations take him to pet stylist here in town. I love them! Its great to do bathtime at home now but when hes 80+ lbs its going to be hard! At least for me it will be!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is 3 yrs. old. he's probably had
4 baths. i use Earthbathe.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will have to hit the pet store and pick it up. I was worried about his coat but looks like I should be fine.

Jgk....yeah that will certainly be the plan, thanks for the info. Yeah bathing him at 100 lbs will not be something I look forward too.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

They are near the gas station before the tracks in that little plaza next to it... I think ED3 is in there im not sure.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I give Wolfie baths when he needs it. He has had more baths this summer because of all the time he spent outside digging in the dirt, and in the ocean. I use the puppy shampoo I got at petsmart. I think it's the pet smart brand but it smells really nice. His fur feels so soft after his bath too.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> Oatmeal formula?
> 
> You guys just reminded me to purchase the Furminator...lol



Made by Bath-time I believe. Was the only Oatmeal formula I could find at the Petstore. 

I have Bio-Groom for a waterless spray also. Use that more often than the shampoo. 

Haven't heard of the Earthbathe, will look it up next time I'm out.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I use horse shampoos and products on all my dogs. They are easy on their skin and they are easy to rinse out. I also use showsheen after the bath to aid in daily brushing.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Earthbath too; I love it! It has a puppy formula too.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I use Earthbath as well. Mine is 6 months old-he's got a bath maybe 4 times so far. He whines a little-but gets over it fast. He really loves the water. We have a grooming place close to our house where you can wash your dog there & they clean up the mess for you. This might come in handy one day when he's alot bigger or gets really, really dirty somehow. lol


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I use Earthbath also....


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

A good spritz after walks that you can leave on and is cheap....combine 1part a.c. vinegar/1part water/1part conditioner of your choice.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Since Phoenix has allergies, I use Dr. Ackerman's Colloidal Oatmeal shampoo. The stuff smells great but the big pain is having to leave it on for 10-15 minutes before rinsing.

I usually bath him every 2-3 months, but more often during the spring when the itchies return in force.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I brought mine to Petsmart because they have a puppy bath offer up until 6 mos it's $10.99 for bath, nails trimmed, ears cleaned, dry and brush. I took advantage since Stosh was 60 lbs at 6 mos.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I brought mine to Petsmart because they have a puppy bath offer up until 6 mos it's $10.99 for bath, nails trimmed, ears cleaned, dry and brush. I took advantage since Stosh was 60 lbs at 6 mos.


Now that is something that you can't beat.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know! I don't think they advertise it, it's such a great deal. The first time I found out about it was when Uschi was 'helping' my husband change the oil in the truck and somehow ended up with it all over her- so off we went to Petsmart on New Year's Eve morning.


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

I wash my own dogs. Tora hates water. Jericho however loves bath time. He will lay down and just relax. I can roll him onto his back and wash his belly. 

Jericho *Yawn*


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

On my first two GSD's, I used Selsun Blue, the dandruff shampoo. An old vet recommended that and it never irritated their skin, even though it was a human shampoo. The GSD I have now HATES baths, but I found a dog shampoo that has lavender and citronella (the brand is "4K9, Organic Dog Shampoo), and he did well with that the two times I have bathed him (my bad, I should have bathed him more as a puppy to get him used to it). I definitely could not trust him at any pet place because he would seriously attack and bite anyone besides me who tried to take him a bath.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't like a smelly dog either so I wash Blitz every other weekend and use a really good moisturizing smell good spray in between baths. The easiest non messy bath process I have found is I bought one of those shower hoses that attach to your shower head (they sell them at petsmart) they can stay hooked up all the time and only spray water when you hold the button down. So on the weekends I just bring her in the bathroom with me when I'm going to take a shower (we have a big shower) close her in with me, takes 5 minutes to wash her up, towel her down a bit and then just leave her a towel on my bathroom floor, she spends the next 20 minutes rubbing herself dry on the towel while I shower ( make sure you remember to close the bathroom door LOL) and by the time I get out of the shower she's dry enough to roam the house.

So simple and no mess! It's really easy and not anywhere and much work as you would think!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I use Adams flea and tick shampoo. It deodorizes as well. I also use the spray as a refresher. I live too far away from a Petsmart or a groomers so I do everything myself beside Victor would eat anyone else up if they touched him. My min pin gets Adams as well.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We wash ours at home when it's warm enough outside. During the spring, summer, and fall I wash the girls in the bathtub if they need an emergency "got muddy" bath, but otherwise I take them to the petco self wash. We have other self wash places but the dryers are absolutely worthless so I still end up with a wet dog with undercoat that needs to be blown out.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

Will be bathing puppy early and often to get him used to water when he comes home! Current dog gets a bath every other week or so and she may not love it, but she stands patiently off leash on the back patio the entire time!


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I just washed my 8 week old puppy with an oatmeal bath in the kitchen sink. He HATED it, but hated even worse the blow dryer I got especially for dogs. I'm trying to get him used to both.


----------



## Hachi (Mar 3, 2011)

hahahaha I love you dog laying down on is bath time ... priceless ...hope my dog will do the same 



WolfCrest said:


> I wash my own dogs. Tora hates water. Jericho however loves bath time. He will lay down and just relax. I can roll him onto his back and wash his belly.
> 
> Jericho *Yawn*


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

WolfCrest said:


> I wash my own dogs. Tora hates water. Jericho however loves bath time. He will lay down and just relax. I can roll him onto his back and wash his belly.
> 
> Jericho *Yawn*


jericho knows there are jucuzzi jets in that tub thats why..

im using perfect coat. i got it from pet supplies (not sure if they are nation wide chain) some pet supplies stores you can go in and bathe them there if you dont want to use your battub or whatever.


----------

